
LGPL violation/Missing references to Ethereumj project - hamstercat
https://github.com/tronprotocol/java-tron/issues/25
======
ve55
For those that haven't heard of TRON, it is what I would call one of the most
successful scams in the history of cryptocurrency. It is a currency that was
made on top of Ethereum (thus, it took no actual effort to create, as this can
be done instantly and for free), paired with a significant amount of hype and
lies to investors.

The TRON Whitepaper (what investors are 'supposed' to read and invest off of)
is written terribly and copies significantly from other successful projects:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/7oeh92/trons_trx...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/7oeh92/trons_trx_whitepaper_raises_more_red_flags_than_a/)

It's possible that the CEO of TRON made at least $300M USD from selling his
own coins that he created out of thin air:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/7oh01s/trx_tron_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/7oh01s/trx_tron_founder_justin_sun_sold_6billion_tron/)

The CEO tweets in ways specifically designed to entice investors to speculate
on his coin, such as specifically telling people it will go up in value:
[https://twitter.com/justinsuntron/status/947463313775927297](https://twitter.com/justinsuntron/status/947463313775927297),
or specifically saying the downwards price movement is due to changes to
CoinMarketCap information (completely false):
[https://twitter.com/justinsuntron/status/951191786902274048](https://twitter.com/justinsuntron/status/951191786902274048)

Some investors in TRON have lost up to 66% of their net worth thus far
([https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/tron/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/tron/)),
making it one of the largest crashes that has been seen in the top 10 coins on
CoinMarketCap in quite awhile. Some of the things investors believe are
completely absurd, citing that the Chinese government or Amazon will use TRON.
It's unfortunate the levels of misinformation that so rampantly spread and
cause many to lose their hard-earned money.

~~~
justboxing
Wow. Thanks for the sources.

His Twitter profile says

"@Forbes Asia 30 Under 30丨the Only Millennial Student of Jack Ma from
@alibabagroup"

~~~
CPLX
My favorite part of the 30 under 30 lists is the part where there are
literally thousands of people claiming they are on a list of 30 people.

~~~
yellowapple
Kind of like how literally every book nowadays is a " _New York Times_
Bestseller".

------
ijafri
Phew! As the owner of [https://tron.pk](https://tron.pk) I literally spilled
my morning coffee over the keyboard, just reading the title.

~~~
craftyguy
Weird, the title literally does not mention the word 'tron' in it. So that
means you must be violating LGPL?

~~~
ijafri
mods changed the title, having realised my perplexity.

------
rdtsc
> appear to be straightforward imports from sphlib (
> [http://www.saphir2.com/sphlib/](http://www.saphir2.com/sphlib/) ), with
> just the license removed and replaced with their own.

That is so blatant:

[https://github.com/tronprotocol/java-
tron/blob/develop/src/m...](https://github.com/tronprotocol/java-
tron/blob/develop/src/main/java/org/tron/crypto/cryptohash/KeccakCore.java)

[https://github.com/jnorthrup/sphlib/blob/master/src/main/jav...](https://github.com/jnorthrup/sphlib/blob/master/src/main/java/fr/cryptohash/KeccakCore.java)

It's written right there in the license block they cut and replaced "The above
copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in all copies or
substantial portions of the Software".

~~~
philipwhiuk
The BSD style license is the problem. The LGPL license is not. They are
fulfilling the LGPL license.

------
AndrewCHMcM
> For those who are whining about this issue. All these issues are common in
> development. If you say it's not, you haven't worked on serious projects
> with so much pressure to deliver.

Don't most "serious" companies have lawyers that will spit venom at you if you
even think about looking at code that doesn't have a permissible enough
license?

~~~
belorn
There does not exist a license permissible enough that allow you to remove the
license and replace it.

~~~
brobinson
WTFPL

~~~
belorn
Would you feel confident that a person could take a WTFPL licensed software,
replace the license with GPL under their own name, and then go out and enforce
the license?

Doing WTF you want is still limited by copyright law. You could argue that
WTFPL is also an implied copyright reassignment, but I would not bet on it.

------
tehlike
Is tron name itself a violation of trademark, or copyright of Disney? Not much
knowledgable on IP laws in the US, hence the question.

~~~
umanwizard
"Tron" is just a sound generically associated with futuristic high tech, most
likely originally because of the word "electron".

From OED: "tron" is "used in the names of devices and machines, spec. particle
accelerators, as cyclotron (1935), betatron (1941), phantastron (1943),
levitron (1960)."

~~~
manicdee
It is also the name of the BASIC command “tron”, reflecting the role of the
program created by Alan Bradley, specifically to trace the MCP and find
weaknesses (which are later exploited to delete the MPC and release the
evidence of Dillinger’s fraud).

------
Thoreandan
...annnnd no relation to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRON_project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRON_project)
\- the Japanese RTOS. Also no relation to JTRON - the Java implementation of
TRON.

------
mondainx
I think the ethereumj commenters come-off as whiny in all this and they are
most certainly confusing LGPL with GPL. Calm the f down, seriously.

------
stanchion
The code seems most heavily copied from ethereumj

------
tehlike
Tron will be an interesting beast. So many believers there.

------
ak239
There is another nice project which just copy pasted others papers to get own
white paper: [https://www.cubeintel.com](https://www.cubeintel.com)

A little more analysis about cube: [https://medium.com/@ak239spb/how-to-build-
fake-ico-9f837a4eb...](https://medium.com/@ak239spb/how-to-build-fake-
ico-9f837a4eba3d)

